# Smoked Brie Question



## smoking4fun (Mar 24, 2015)

I am thinking about trying to smoke some Brie this weekend to see how it turns out.  But I have one question: should I smoke the whole wheel intact (rind on), smoke it with part of the rind removed (maybe just on top side), or slice it into pie-shaped pieces and smoke the wedges?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 24, 2015)

It depends: do you eat the rind? If yes smoke with rind on (wedges).


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 24, 2015)

Agree, cut into wedges and smoke.  The rind makes for good presentation, eaten or not.

T


----------

